# Alfalfa vs. timothy hay



## PepperGrl (May 27, 2005)

I've been skipping around to different topics on the forum (I was reading up on building a new cage)and I was seeing a lot of mention about how buns under 6 months should be on alfalfa hay. Is this a must? When I got Pepper she was all ready used to the Timothy hay and she is only 3 months old now. I don't want her missing out on any vital nutrients she might be needing from the alfalfa hay. Right now she getsabout 1/4 cup of pellets a day. Half in the morning and half at night... Unlimited timothy hay, quite a bit of different greens (parsley, cilantro, romaine, green leaf, spinach etc) and carrots abouttwo times a day and occassional treats of raisins (which she loves... that's her going in the cage treat) cheerios, oats orother fruits. Does she really need to be on alfalfa hay? Or is the timothy ok? Might be a stupid question but I just wanted to make sure... thanks

Jamie


----------



## cirrustwi (May 27, 2005)

As long as she's getting alfalfa pellets, shewill be fine with timothy hay, but she should be getting an unlimitedamount of pellets. Everything else you're doing feeding wiseis fine. Cut the pellets down when she is 6 months old.

Jen


----------



## PepperGrl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks.. i wasn't sure about that. Thepellets are alfalfa pellets and I will make sure to keep her bowlfull. Just seems that they always go to waste and she doesn'teven eat all the one she has when I give her 1/4 cup. But Idon't want her to miss any important nutrients. I just didn'twant to over feed her and have a "fat" bunny.. my husband jokes thatshe is fat and that always worried me a little. This is myfirst bunny as an adult and I'm learning so much about them! :wink:


----------



## onnie (May 28, 2005)

I notice a lot of you use alfalfa hay for yourrabbits'i use just plain hay and they don't seem to eat a lot of it'they prefer pellets and grass and a bit of veg once a week'could itcause a problem they are 8 weeks old.They seem very healthy and poopsare normal. Thanks:kiss:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (May 28, 2005)

I'm confused about all the talks of differenthay. All the petshops i go in just sell one type. The type i am usingat the moment is meadow hay :?


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2005)

The type of hay you can find usually depends onwhere you live. Meadow hay is fine because it is a grass hay. Weusually specify timothy because that's the grass hay we usually havethe most access to. Alfalfa is also common and easy to find. However,it is a legume, not a grass and that's where the nutritional differenceis.

My rabbit was 8 weeks old when I got her and was absolutely thrilled tohave timothy hay. Her pellets were alfalfa-based so I just stuck withthe timothy. Rabbits should be eating grass hay by the time they areadults anyway. Pellets *should* be a complete diet, although Iconsidered the hay as making up for the lack of fiber (stupid KayteeFiesta). 

Grass hay vs. alfalfa for rabbits might matter more for large rabbitsbreeds, as they would need the extra calories, protein, and calcium toget that big. Example: Flemish.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 28, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> I'm confused about all the talks of different hay. The typei am using at the moment is meadow hay :?




The importance of eating hay cannot be emphasized enough. Rabbits havelong digestive tracts that slowly break down and process cellulose inthe form of tough, woody stems and fibrous vegetation. Their systemsfunction best when they have something with which to work.

Therefore, the key to keeping rabbits alive and happy longer is to makesure their digestive tracts stay viable and motile, while balancingbetween indigestible fiber and nutrition. Alfalfa is high incalcium and calories and should be fed sparingly. Some people liken thetaste difference between alfalfa and timothy as chocolate versuslettuce. Most rabbits love alfalfa. Other types of hay suchas brome or orchard grass (meadow hay) can be fed for variety. 

Check the Oxbow website, as some of the members use the Timothy Hay.......

http://www.oxbowhay.com/Shop/showDivision.sp?cat=41

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## onnie (May 28, 2005)

Yes meadow hay is what i use mostly' thats allthey sell in pet shops around here unless you go to pets at home werei've seen timothy hay but they charge over double the price for it.Ipay £1.00 per bag of meadow hay or you pay £3.50 for timothy hay atpets at home


----------



## la (May 29, 2005)

I read that you aren't supposed to give Alfalfahay to rabbits unless they are bredding,pregnant, or babies.Otherwise you're supposed to feed them Timothy hay.. something aboutit's more healthy.

Though - is it normal for a rabbit to poop significantly more when theyeat Alfalfa hay for the first time? I started my Holland Lop on Alfalfahay awhile back and was giving her an unlimited amount, and all sheseemed to do was poop. Is that normal?She never stopedpooping so much, so I tried to ease her off of it becauseIthought it might be hurting her. I give her a hanful every once inawhile. She does have a good pellet food.. she loves her food we giveher (Nutriphase Gold).


----------



## RusselandRoxy (May 29, 2005)

onnie wrote:


> Yes meadow hay is what i use mostly' thats all they sell in petshops around here unless you go to pets at home were i've seen timothyhay but they charge over double the price for it.I pay £1.00 per bag ofmeadow hay or you pay £3.50 for timothy hay at pets at home



Where do you find alfalfa and timothy hay in the UK? I cant seem to find it :?


----------



## bluebird (May 29, 2005)

All my rabbits under six months get fullfeed.meadow hay is just fine.mine get orchard grass.pooping alot is agood thing, its when they dont poop you have a problem.bluebird


----------



## onnie (May 29, 2005)

Timothy hay is found at pets at home not sure about alfera


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2005)

*PepperGrl wrote:*


> I've been skipping around to different topics on the forum (I was reading up on building a new cage)and I was seeing alot of mention about how buns under 6 months should be on alfalfahay. Is this a must? When I got Pepper she was allready used to the Timothy hay and she is only 3 months oldnow. I don't want her missing out on any vital nutrients shemight be needing from the alfalfa hay. Right now she getsabout 1/4 cup of pellets a day.. half in the morning and half atnight... unlimited timothy hay, quite a bit of different greens(parsley, cilantro, romaine, green leaf, spinach etc) and carrotsabouttwo times a day and occassional treats of raisins (whichshe loves... that's her going in the cage treat) cheerios, oats orother fruits. Does she really need to be on alfalfahay? Or is the timothy ok? Might be a stupidquestion but I just wanted to make sure... thanks
> 
> Jamie


I buy timothy hay for my rabbit and he loves it.My rabbit name is also Pepper and here is a picture of him.


----------



## PepperGrl (Jun 1, 2005)

Another very cute Pepper... what breed is he??

Jamie


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 1, 2005)

You all might find this website useful--

http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~julie/buns/haychart.html

It contains nutritional info on different types of hay and rabbit nutrition. HTH


----------

